# Working on this table



## Texasstate (Apr 16, 2019)

Started out with these bookmatched slabs.
They were already jointed (I know cheating).

Mesquite 74x33x1.5

Filled cracks with ebony timber mate filler (stuff is great) 

Sanded one side (top) with 60 Grit

Question***** how much do y’all finish the undersides of a table like this? 
All the way ?
Sanded to 100 ?

Opinions on this would be great!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 16, 2019)

100 seems more than adequate in my book. Makes it easier to pull bubble gum and who knows what else off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 16, 2019)

I have metal legs I’m putting on this so it’s not going to be very a complicated build!!!!


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 16, 2019)

Also would love opinions on pricing ???
And none of that price depends bs 
What do you think I could sell for low vs high??? 

Any input is more than I currently have


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 16, 2019)

As is ----- $10.00
Completed -- $25.00
Shipping -- I'll come get it!!

No BS!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 22, 2019)

Top Sanded to 220
Bottom sanded to 80


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 22, 2019)

Bottom side before and after one coat of Tung Oil 
Will do 2-3 coats on the bottom side. 
Then the real work on the top begins

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 23, 2019)

I usually sand the I usually sand the bottom of the tables the 220 and put a coat of finish on them. When you say metal legs are using The Hairpin metal legs? Just curious, tables looking great by the way


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 23, 2019)

They are 1 in metal square legs I’ll picture soon


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 24, 2019)

Flipped over and working on the top side.
First coat of Tung Oil on this side


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 24, 2019)

More close ups


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 25, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 25, 2019)

Those are awesome,I’m looking forward to seeing the finished table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

